# [SOLVED] Wireless internet connection suddenly spiking



## bobfaulk (Feb 2, 2010)

My wireless internet connection was doing fine for months, but for the past few days it has been jumping to pings of 2000-24000. Downloading and browsing the internet aren't adversely affected, but when I try and use voice chat with Ventrilo or play online games it's very noticeable. When I tried speedtest.net and pingtest.net the results were fine, since the problem only happens ever 30 seconds to 2 minutes for anywhere from 5 seconds to a few minutes.

My network information:
ISP - Time Warner Cable
Modem - Scientific Atlanta 2100 by Cisco
Router - Linksys Wireless N WRT300Nv1.1
Wireless Adapter - ASUS PCE-N13
Operating System - Windows 7 Professional 64-bit

What I've tried:
Power cycling my modem computer and router
Scanning my system using MalewareBytes, Spybot S&D, and avast! Antivirus Home Edition. (all scans came back clean)
System Restore, but all my restore points are from within the last 36 hours since I installed a lot of programs recently.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet connection suddenly spiking*

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## bobfaulk (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet connection suddenly spiking*

I changed the channel and the firmware was up to date with no luck, but before I got around to checking for updates to the drivers the problem disappeared as suddenly as it started. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet connection suddenly spiking*

Is the issue resolved?


----------



## bobfaulk (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet connection suddenly spiking*

Yeah, thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet connection suddenly spiking*

Appreciate the update.

You're Welcome!


----------

